# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S22, Samsung Galaxy S22 Plus, Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist2

Developer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-s22

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

Playlist "Galaxy S22"

----------


## Airicist2

Galaxy S22 Ultra: official introduction film

Feb 9, 2022




> Introducing the new Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra. The epic standard.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Hands on: Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra review"
A phone of Note

by James Peckham 
February 9, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Samsung Galaxy S22 and S22+ hands-on

Feb 9, 2022




> Samsung shows off the company's new Galaxy S22 series with some exterior polish and brand new guts.

----------


## Airicist2

Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra hands-on

Feb 9, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Galaxy S22 Ultra Impressions: It's a Note!

Feb 9, 2022




> Samsung's new flagship is here starting at $1200

----------

